

PHP 7.0.0 Beta 1 Released - mariuz
http://php.net/archive/2015.php#id2015-07-10-4

======
v0lta
I'm looking forward using it. Especially function return types and the
reported performance improvements are going to be interesting. I think the
people behind did a great job with PHP 7.

